# Need Expert Advise Rigs



## coastman (Jan 25, 2012)

We fish out of Mexico Beach FL and have been thinking about a rig trip (nearest to us). Would like some advise on the nearest jumping off spot if we trailered west. We have a Hydrasports 2796, Yam F250's, a pretty good fuel range. Do you folks ever hook up and do a 2 or 3 boat run out? We have chartered out of Cocodrie Louisiana tuna fishing but have never done it on our own. Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

drag your boat to pensacola and go from here. on nice weather days, there seems always to be someone headed that way. do the buddy boat thing....


----------



## coastman (Jan 25, 2012)

Any advise on where to stay and what marina to use? Thanks


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

if your military, active or retired, use sherman cove on NAS, if not there are several other places around. i think it all depends on your plans..... when were you thinking about going?


----------



## Rat (Oct 3, 2009)

You might also want to look at Orange Beach or Dauphin Island, AL... Slightly shorter run than florida passes to the tuna rigs. Orange Beach will give you more marinas for wet slips for multiple days, DI would be the closest run. We regularly fish the floaters (Marlin, Beer Can, Ram Powell, Horn Mtn etc) out of DI on a 26 Sailfish. I am sure if you posted when you were headed out somebody else on the forum would be going as well.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Realtor said:


> drag your boat to pensacola and go from here. on nice weather days, there seems always to be someone headed that way. do the buddy boat thing....


Ditto -


----------



## coastman (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the info folks. Where do the folks from the Destin area go out from?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I just looked at my maps, it 80 miles from Pensacola pass to the Petronius and its 110 from Destin pass to the Petronius, 60 additional miles by boat round trip....


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I generally run out Destin and come back in Pensacola. We run back via the ICW, but we refuel along the way, that extra bit of range really helps when your bouncing around the rigs out there.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Rat said:


> You might also want to look at Orange Beach or Dauphin Island, AL... Slightly shorter run than florida passes to the tuna rigs. Orange Beach will give you more marinas for wet slips for multiple days, DI would be the closest run. We regularly fish the floaters (Marlin, Beer Can, Ram Powell, Horn Mtn etc) out of DI on a 26 Sailfish. I am sure if you posted when you were headed out somebody else on the forum would be going as well.


 For a Florida guy, he'd have to buy a non-resident, Alabama fishing license if he was coming back through Perdido Pass or into Dauphin Island. That's another thing to think about.

I'm sure if he left out of one of those places, he'd have that covered, but the posts about heading down the ICW made me think about this. If he left out of Pensacola, he'd be fine, but if he came in at Perdido and ran the ICW, he'd need the proper Alabama licenses as well.


----------

